# Hybridizing with Paph Armeni White



## paphreek (Aug 26, 2007)

When delenatii is crossed with armeniacum, color suppressing genes in delenatii suppress the yellow in armeniacum, making the beautiful, white flowers of Paph Armeni White. 

Does anyone have any idea what might happen with an F2 generation cross of Armeni White to Armeni White? Will some of the recessive genes assert themselves resulting in yellow or pink color? I know that Armeni White was back crossed to armeniacum and the resultant hybrid was named Paph Many Are White.


----------



## Candace (Aug 26, 2007)

Funny you should mention this. I've got an Armeni White that just opened a few days ago. It's yellow:> Not a the bright, bold yellow of armeniacum, but a buttery yellow. I've been wanting to take it to judging as I've been told by many it's awardable. But, it opened and wouldn't you know it's got a single small dimple on the pouch-which it's never done before. It must have known I was watching it. It's the only yellow Armeni white I've seen, though. And it's huge. I plan on breeding with it someday. It's got another spike in bud and hopefully that one will be perfect so I can bring it to judging.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 26, 2007)

Candace, post a photo. You can always airbrush out the dimple. oke:


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 27, 2007)

interesting question.

they are white because the yellow genes supresses the pink genes. hmm colour is complicated...perhaps there will be a few non-white ones. I would think they would still be mostly white


----------



## Hien (Aug 27, 2007)

Candace said:


> Funny you should mention this. I've got an Armeni White that just opened a few days ago. It's yellow:> Not a the bright, bold yellow of armeniacum, but a buttery yellow. I've been wanting to take it to judging as I've been told by many it's awardable. But, it opened and wouldn't you know it's got a single small dimple on the pouch-which it's never done before. It must have known I was watching it. It's the only yellow Armeni white I've seen, though. And it's huge. I plan on breeding with it someday. It's got another spike in bud and hopefully that one will be perfect so I can bring it to judging.



Maybe you should investigate about the particular parent clones using in that cross (it maybe this exact rare dellenatii is capable of produce yellow hybrids)


----------



## Leo Schordje (Aug 27, 2007)

Actually, most Armeni-White open a pale shade of Ivory - not a pure white. They fade to white after fully opening. Cultural conditions can cause the length of time that it is pale ivory yellow to last a little longer or shorter, but eventually the yellow fades. I have seen Armeni-White x armeniacum, and it is more of a buttery yellow, but it too fades to near white after a while, several days.


----------



## Candace (Aug 27, 2007)

> Maybe you should investigate about the particular parent clones using in that cross (it maybe this exact rare dellenatii is capable of produce yellow hybrids)



I don't know the parents. Maybe the grower who I begged a division from would know. He sold me a division that I had to wait a year for. This one doesn't fade much and stays a nice, light, buttery yellow. If anyone is interested in buying a division, I think he's still got the plant and will sell a piece. But, I think he's going to ask quite a lot of money per growth. My plant is at least 10 growths, but I'm not interested in dividing it. I'll try to take a photo today. I'm thinking it's still flattening out a bit and I wasn't thrilled with its one flaw so was going to post a photo when the other spike opened.


----------



## Candace (Aug 27, 2007)

O.K. here are some pics of my Paph. Armeni White 'GC'. The bloom opened 4 days ago. 
I'm not happy with the photos as the yellow didn't photograph correctly. The flower really is a little darker yellow in person. But, even in the last, full light photo you should be able to see that it's a buttery yellow in color.

Quick Measurements:
Natural spread 13cm, Natural length 11.5 cm
Petal width 5 1/2 cm, DS length 5 cm, DS width 3.5 cm
pouch width 4.5 cm, pouch length 4 cm
staminode width 3 cm.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, I'm not usually a fan of Armeni White, but I really like that one!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 27, 2007)

The lemon yellow is extremely appealling!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 27, 2007)

Candace, that's quite lovely. You're right, when that next flower opens (it'll be perfect, knock on wood) enter it. It's an interesting color, I was expecting something lighter, but it's wonderful. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2007)

It will be interesting to see if the yellow fades to white on yours. It did on mine.


----------



## Candace (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. Dot, as I said before, I've flowered this many times and it's never turned white.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2007)

Very interesting...


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 28, 2007)

Candace, I bet it will turn to white as the flower ages.

Just kidding.

That's a fantastic bloom, and the 3cm staminode blows my mind.


----------



## Candace (Aug 28, 2007)

Watch it, or I'll poke you in the eye!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm reviving this old thread since I just pollinated my Armeni White with two of mini multi-floral. Stay tune! Hopefully I'll get some seeds. 

Troy has Armeni White x rothschildianum, it looks like Armeni White with Roth shape. Then, I wonder how other seedlings of that cross turned out. I just have no clue since I haven't seen other examples but wouldn't be surprised if some turned out with some pink or yellow or even with stripes. 

I have seen some examples of Roth x Magic Lantern and the result was all over the place.

Ok, I have Armeni white x brachy, which looks like Armeni White with white staminode. 
I have Armeni White x leucochilum seeding. I think it'll basically be the same. I've seen a few pictures.

There are also pictures of Armeni White x emersonii and look just like Joyce Hasegawa, so in this case, delenatii genes took over.


----------



## troy (Dec 12, 2016)

I'd like to see the outcome!! What did you cross it with? Haynaldianum? Mine is on spike #2 soon to be a #3 I think it hybridizes very well!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 12, 2016)

No, I used wilhelminae and the other mini multi with larger flowers with longer twisty petals. 

I'm super excited thinking about the possibilities!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 12, 2016)

No, I used wilhelminae and the other mini multi with larger flowers with longer twisty petals. 

I'm super excited thinking about the possibilities!


----------



## troy (Dec 12, 2016)

Cool a wilhelminae and glanduliferum? That should give it some color


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 12, 2016)

Well, I don't know. 
When I saw your Armeni White x rothschildianum, I was delightfully surprised.
And it sort of made sense in very simple term. But genetics can work in strange way. I wish I could see how other progenies in that cross turned out. 

Take Lynleigh Koopowits x Roth for example. 
The results are heavily malipoense dominant. Who would have thought?
Take Magic Lanten x Roth as I pointed out already. 

Anyways, I'm open to any results here though. 
Pink, yellow, white, I'll take them all as long as they bloom and are not crippled badly. haha


----------



## abax (Dec 12, 2016)

Candace, wherever you are, I love that pale, soft yellow
and I'd definitely have it judged.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 16, 2016)

abax said:


> Candace, wherever you are, I love that pale, soft yellow
> and I'd definitely have it judged.



She rec'd a FCC shorty after this post many moons ago.


----------

